# Virus/malware on website!



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

*Warning: Something's Not Right Here!*
*rollitup.org* contains malware. Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.
Google has found malicious software may be installed onto your computer if you proceed. If you've visited this site in the past or you trust this site, it's possible that it has just recently been compromised by a hacker. You should not proceed, and perhaps try again tomorrow or go somewhere else.
We have already notified *rollitup.org* that we found malware on the site. For more about the problems found on rollitup.org, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page.
 



​


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

yup seems the sites been hacked again and has had a reidrect added

go into firefox settings u can disbale web forgerie notifications


----------



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

I actually own 3 dedicated servers and a couple of VPS (majority running windows server o8, I also run a *nix firewall), I'm pretty good in terms of security regarding servers and PHP so if any mod/admin who are in charge would like a little help simply send me a PM maybe I could be ofuse


----------



## kentuckyboy (May 23, 2012)

I have Avast on my computer as well, and I keep getting a malware blocked pop up everytime I get onto this site. It's probably someything with Avast. Hell, I don't know but as long as it keeps on getting blocked, I am all good with it.


----------



## missnu (May 23, 2012)

What it is saying is that using this site is opening your computer up to get jacked....and on that note, I am out of here...I mean how hard is it really to keep a vbulletin site safe...? Perhaps our site admins could talk to some other site admins and maybe figure out why we have all these issues when a lot of other sites don't.


----------



## chrishydro (May 23, 2012)

go to accessories, system tools, system restore, go back a few weeks and it will go away.


----------



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

Seems the site was hacked by someone attempting to make it so that every visitor gets infected with a fake .pdf file which will basically monitor their computer and steal info like website logins (email, paypal, banks), credit card info, ect.

The IP of the hacker server is http://178.162.167.31/ which is running on nginx, domain is http://erilo.tk

Sad thing is quite a bit of people don't have adequate anti virus so they are more than likely already infected =/


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> I have Avast on my computer as well, and I keep getting a malware blocked pop up everytime I get onto this site. It's probably someything with Avast. Hell, I don't know but as long as it keeps on getting blocked, I am all good with it.



avast LOL

i use kis fully legal and paid for the best on the market matey and i stil get the warning so the sites been hacked and a redirect placed on i,,,yet another kick in the gut for riu who cant seem to get the security sorted out,,should take that dude up on his offer OR get sum1 who knows wat the fuk ther doing coz atm,,,,,,,they dont qwite obviously


----------



## Balzac89 (May 23, 2012)

Firefox blocked it this morning and I had to alter settings to get into the site.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> go to accessories, system tools, system restore, go back a few weeks and it will go away.


or get a decent antivirus and run a full scan sys restore is WAAAAYYY overkill

get this
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Kaspersky-Virus-Removal-Tool.shtml

ther is NO AV better than kis so grab this and run a scan get rid of your shit virus



Balzac89 said:


> Firefox blocked it this morning and I had to alter settings to get into the site.


yeh me too...internet eplorer works tho


----------



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> go to accessories, system tools, system restore, go back a few weeks and it will go away.


What will go away? It doesn't work like that. The actual server this forum is hosted on is "hacked". Fact is when a hacker gains access to a server he will always leave a backdoor for him to get back in after the admins or web dev's "clear" the problem. The only solution is to backup the SQL db and forum skin, images and delete all files on the rollitup.org server, completely format the machine, reinstall the forum, the skin and of course the SQL db so all posts, members, content ect is returned.

Admin's also have to close unmonitored ports or set restrictions, this being a website there is no need for any ports to be open besides port 80.

The problem isn't removing the virus from visitor computers, it's removing it from HERE!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

.breeze said:


> What will go away? It doesn't work like that. The actual server this forum is hosted on is "hacked". Fact is when a hacker gains access to a server he will always leave a backdoor for him to get back in after the admins or web dev's "clear" the problem. The only solution is to backup the SQL db and forum skin, images and delete all files on the rollitup.org server, completely format the machine, reinstall the forum, the skin and of course the SQL db so all posts, members, content ect is returned.
> 
> Admin's also have to close unmonitored ports or set restrictions, this being a website there is no need for any ports to be open besides port 80.
> 
> The problem isn't removing the virus from visitor computers, it's removing it from HERE!


i think he thinks hes downloaded summet,
NOOBS


----------



## Balzac89 (May 23, 2012)

I've alerted and it is gonna be addressed as soon as possible.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I've alerted and it is gonna be addressed as soon as possible.


think half of the sites messaged him balzak or h/eva ist spellt


----------



## Balzac89 (May 23, 2012)

I mean its in Staff section, I am a Mod


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> I've alerted and it is gonna be addressed as soon as possible.


lol i cant beilive none have u have phone aceess its not good a growing forum getting hacked with all the ip address floating about in database and the private messages too pff not good seems to be having a bad yr this place


----------



## mr.green123 (May 23, 2012)

i think it might be time to move forums


----------



## Balzac89 (May 23, 2012)

We are the biggest grow site on the internetz. Like any forum we are attacked and spamed on a daily basis. It just goes with the popularity.


----------



## missnu (May 23, 2012)

yeah, but obviously something isn't set up right...I mean it just seems like this is happening more often then it isn't...I mean we kind of need the site to be at least a little secure...not just a willy nilly open internet disease pool.


----------



## missnu (May 23, 2012)

And most sites are unsuccessfully hacked on a daily basis...my issue is that we are successfully hacked what feels like once a week...so it isn't as simple as oh, we are bigger or whatever...find a way to make the site smaller if there isn't anyone that knows how to deal with how large it is...

I mean this is ridiculous...if you are going to do it, do it right...if you can't, then stop trying...for real


----------



## Gastanker (May 23, 2012)

lol. Sites no longer letting me post pictures via link. Malware messages here for the site:

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fjecxgt1izk/T7zyIxT3VrI/AAAAAAAAGfo/0YFbI_6apHQ/s800/Fullscreen%20capture%205232012%2071652%20AM.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/--FdhO6zYf88/T7zyJThbHwI/AAAAAAAAGfw/jYfHRw0v7E0/s800/Fullscreen%20capture%205232012%2071746%20AM.jpg

AVG, Firefox, and Chrome are all giving me malware warning regarding RIU.


----------



## missnu (May 23, 2012)

Because once again our site is like a disease filled whore of the internet...damn site is as deseased as a male prostitute in harlem...


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> lol. Sites no longer letting me post pictures via link. Malware messages here for the site:
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fjecxgt1izk/T7zyIxT3VrI/AAAAAAAAGfo/0YFbI_6apHQ/s800/Fullscreen%20capture%205232012%2071652%20AM.jpg
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/--FdhO6zYf88/T7zyJThbHwI/AAAAAAAAGfw/jYfHRw0v7E0/s800/Fullscreen capture 5232012 71746 AM.jpg
> ...


just go into firefox settings/security and unckeh the warn about website forgeries tab and the other couple wat are ther after that u will be fine


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

missnu said:


> And most sites are unsuccessfully hacked on a daily basis...my issue is that we are successfully hacked what feels like once a week...so it isn't as simple as oh, we are bigger or whatever...find a way to make the site smaller if there isn't anyone that knows how to deal with how large it is...
> 
> I mean this is ridiculous...if you are going to do it, do it right...if you can't, then stop trying...for real


if the sites sooo big and ur using the vbseo for avdertising ect, get thes ite on multiple servers and get rid of the mysql and use the other databse much betetr and faster and more secure,,people teare moving away from sql for this EXACT reason,

they really need to get the security sirted out,,maybe a dedciated securty team on staff if THIS IS HAPPEING THIS OFTEN,,just a thoght


----------



## jofey (May 23, 2012)

i've been getting the same all day but my anti -virus has caught them !


----------



## melungeonman (May 23, 2012)

just got notified by norton 1 min that it is a big issue. first time this has ever happend to me here as well guess im outta here too!!!! bummer. peace out ever


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

I'm not convinced there is anything really wrong...we will see. Lots of times I've found certain websites are sometimes flagged by a virus program when changes are made, like all the updated RIU has had in the past week.


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

Ok, Glad I'm not the only one seeing this. Firefox warns it is a maliscious website and now it wont even allow me to load the site.

So I jumped to IE, yeah that worthless browser allowed me to open the site and immediatly Nortons popped up and notified me it blocked an intrusion.

Yeah, This website is secure. Come on guys.


----------



## 1white1gold (May 23, 2012)

Googled rollitup on my iPad like I always do, clicked on forum like always, and google gave me malware alerts. Took screenshot if anyone cares.


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2012)

obijohn said:


> I'm not convinced there is anything really wrong...we will see. Lots of times I've found certain websites are sometimes flagged by a virus program when changes are made, like all the updated RIU has had in the past week.


Paranoia will destroya!!!!!! lol! Logging onto the internet is dangerous. People just have to use common sense and make sure their anti-virus/security software is kept up to date. No security program is perfect though, so we all take a risk whenever we get on the internet.


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Ok, Glad I'm not the only one seeing this. Firefox warns it is a maliscious website and now it wont even allow me to load the site.
> 
> So I jumped to IE, yeah that worthless browser allowed me to open the site and immediatly Nortons popped up and notified me it blocked an intrusion.
> 
> Yeah, This website is secure. Come on guys.


The internet isn't secure. Security is YOUR responsibility. If you don't feel that a site is safe, don't log into it.........simple!!!!!


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> The internet isn't secure. Security is YOUR responsibility. If you don't feel that a site is safe, don't log into it.........simple!!!!!


no its YOUR job as website moderators and administrators to MAKE SURE our personall info is SAFE and secure,shit uve got ALL our personall info and u think ts upto US? what planet are you on man,uve just rolled a fatty or what lol ur site ur responisbilty to keep us safe


----------



## svsuv (May 23, 2012)

Here's the message norton is giving me - i use firefox:

"Java is attempting to access the internet.

Remote address 178.162.167.31 

TCP (Outbound)"

Only happens when i'm on RIU. I load the forum page, then New Posts, then I get that norton alert.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

svsuv said:


> Here's the message norton is giving me - i use firefox:
> 
> "Java is attempting to access the internet.
> 
> ...


mate its like that for everyone no matter what browser or antivirus ther no point in everyone posting the same thing

think its universally understood that thers been a attack,,,,,,,again,,,,and the ADMINS or coders will fix the issue..eventuall..but im not getting the warnings anymore dunno if its what ive disbaled or my top shelve av lol it is what it is! itell be fixed i assume as soon as possible


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> The internet isn't secure. Security is YOUR responsibility. If you don't feel that a site is safe, don't log into it.........simple!!!!!


NO, Its YOUR fucking website, It is YOUR job to keep YOUR website secure.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> NO, Its YOUR fucking website, It is YOUR job to keep YOUR website secure.


lol innit mate


----------



## jpockets420 (May 23, 2012)

I for one will not be posting anything..pictures/posts or sending instant messages. Matter of fact...good bye RIU..been nice knowin ya


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its YOUR job as website moderators and administrators to MAKE SURE our personall info is SAFE and secure,shit uve got ALL our personall info and u think ts upto US? what planet are you on man,uve just rolled a fatty or what lol ur site ur responisbilty to keep us safe


*Sigh*


"WE" do the best "WE" can. Nobody forced you to log onto this or any other site. Nobody is making you upload information to this or any other site. That's on YOU! I'm a member here, just like you. I have personal info here, but I'm not finger pointing. The site has ZERO control over who decides to hack it. When these things happen, they are dealt with as quickly as possible, but if you think this or any other website is perfect and absolutely secure, then you're smoking some devestatingly potent herb my friend! lol!



Amaximus said:


> NO, Its YOUR fucking website, It is YOUR job to keep YOUR website secure.


lol! 

No, it's not "MY fucking website"! I'm a volunteer moderator for the organics section and a member, just like you. I have NOTHING to do with the security of the site. I take care of my OWN security. If you feel the site is unsafe, then all you have to do is click on the little "X" in the top right hand corner of your computer screen.


----------



## gr8phul (May 23, 2012)

Looks like the feds are rolling hard!!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

doc111 said:


> *No, it's not "MY fucking website"! I'm a volunteer moderator for the organics section and a member, just like you. I have NOTHING to do with the security of the site. I take care of my OWN security. If you feel the site is unsafe, then all you have to do is click on the little "X" in the top right hand corner of your computer screen.


Use the word "YOUR" however you wwant. You spoke up for the website as a mod so I spoke to you as if you were admin. So allow me to correct my statement.

It's the ADMINS fucking job to secure THEIR website.

Oh and I dont "feel" the website is unsafe. I know for a fact it is unsafe. But go ahead, keep telling all the people that are trying to bring this issue to the forefront to "leave the website if you dont like it here"


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

just log on through google cache.


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2012)

jpockets420 said:


> I for one will not be posting anything..pictures/posts or sending instant messages. Matter of fact...good bye RIU..been nice knowin ya


That's your choice and probably a wise one if you don't feel it's safe. Sometimes you have to forgo a little safety for the greater good. That's what this place is all about.........keeping the MJ community educated and informed on the latest techniques, helping people with problems in the garden, etc. Without sites like these we would likey still be in the dark ages as far as growing is concerned. I would personally like to thank everyone who has taken the leap to put themselves out there, risking their security in order to help others who share a love and dedication to this amazing plant. Without peaceful, caring folks like yourselves, this would be much more difficult and probably more dangerous. Again, thank you!


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Use the word "YOUR" however you wwant. You spoke up for the website as a mod so I spoke to you as if you were admin. So allow me to correct my statement.
> 
> It's the ADMINS fucking job to secure THERE website.
> 
> Feel better about yourself?


 i think that is their.


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

welshsmoker said:


> i think that is their.


Already corrected =D


----------



## Nitegazer (May 23, 2012)

There is no way with the current fee structure (ie.for free) that this site could be expected to keep us secure from all hacking. Sony couldn't do it, and they are a bit better heeled than this organization.

However, there is an expectation that the owners of the site will take reasonable efforts to prevent hacking, particularly since there are potential legal ramifications for some members. I don't know anything about web server security, but reading the previous posts it sounds like there may be some simple steps that could be taken to provide better security (might just be bs from a couple of complainers though).

So-- I have a constructive proposal or two:
#1 - Put up a statement about the efforts RIU is taking to keep the site secure (closed ports, latest virus protection and such). I am sure a lot of work is being done, and we don't know about it enough.
#2 - Make a contest for members of the site that are hackers (I'm sure there are a few) offering a reward for those who expose *and remedy* a security vulnerability. Lots of corporations do this.

It's in the interest of the owners to make some effort to address security concerns of the community. Simply saying "RIU's the biggest" and "caveat emptor" could drive too many people away from this community.


----------



## obijohn (May 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> no its YOUR job as website moderators and administrators to MAKE SURE our personall info is SAFE and secure,shit uve got ALL our personall info and u think ts upto US? what planet are you on man,uve just rolled a fatty or what lol ur site ur responisbilty to keep us safe


 Far as personal info, if you posted a picture of yourself on Facebook doing something stupid, and a potential employer denies you because of that.....you wouldn't blame Facebook, it'd be your own fault for posting it. Same here. Whether or not we really are hacked doesn't matter as far as personal info. Whatever you post here or anywhere on the internet, it's out there available for all to see. You don't want it known, don't put it on the Internet.

Its YOUR responsibility to practice safe Internet use. If you don't have a virus program and get a virus, that's on you


----------



## jofey (May 23, 2012)

Some pics of the bug doing the rounds it freezes your computer and try's to get you to pay money(i had to restore my computer using back up disc


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Far as personal info, if you posted a picture of yourself on Facebook doing something stupid, and a potential employer denies you because of that.....you wouldn't blame Facebook, it'd be your own fault for posting it. Same here. Whether or not we really are hacked doesn't matter as far as personal info. Whatever you post here or anywhere on the internet, it's out there available for all to see. You don't want it known, don't put it on the Internet.
> 
> Its YOUR responsibility to practice safe Internet use. If you don't have a virus program and get a virus, that's on you


lol im no fucking noob matey haha 1stly facebook is totally legal and that has absolutely NO baring on this,so what your saying is FUK the people dont upload anymore pictures,what would this site be without these tutorials and poeple shwoing ther shit? i tell u wat it would be,,trichomecentral LOL
if u post personall info that on you,

BUT

the sites getting fucking hacked,we dont need to post personal info,theyve gained access to the sql database and can qwite possibly have all our ip addresses and everything else senstaive

AS FOR av I USE THE BEST ON THE MARKET FULLY LICENCED AND PAID FOR.

stupid people


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

jofey said:


> Some pics of the bug doing the rounds it freezes your computer and try's to get you to pay money(i had to restore my computer using back up disc


search google for fake antivrus removal tool,if u cant find it inobx me il get it too u


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> There is no way with the current fee structure (ie.for free) that this site could be expected to keep us secure from all hacking. Sony couldn't do it, and they are a bit better heeled than this organization.
> 
> However, there is an expectation that the owners of the site will take reasonable efforts to prevent hacking, particularly since there are potential legal ramifications for some members. I don't know anything about web server security, but reading the previous posts it sounds like there may be some simple steps that could be taken to provide better security (might just be bs from a couple of complainers though).
> 
> ...


But, But, That makes too much sense.




doc111 said:


> The internet isn't secure. Security is YOUR responsibility. If you don't feel that a site is safe, don't log into it.........simple!!!!!


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

And now we have 3 moderators telling us that it's up to US to secure our computers from hacks located on their server. Awesome.

And in another thread we have one other mod telling us the admins are aware of this problem that doesnt exist and they're working on it.

God forbid anyone can bring a problem to light on this website without self righteous moderators trying to flame them because they're too ignorant to address a problem.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> And now we have 3 moderators telling us that it's up to US to secure our computers from hacks located on their server. Awesome.
> 
> And in another thread we have one other mod telling us the admins are aware of this problem that doesnt exist and they're working on it.
> 
> God forbid anyone can bring a problem to light on this website without self righteous moderators trying to flame them because they're too ignorant to address a problem.


just shows mate they dont know wat the hell ther talking about,and just usng guess work and wingingit lol

forget it mate ther rite wer wrong thats ther menatallity


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

IC3M4L3 said:


> just shows mate they dont know wat the hell ther talking about,and just usng guess work and wingingit lol
> 
> forget it mate ther rite wer wrong thats ther menatallity


Aye, I'm done with this thread. Let them be delusional. im gonna go play Diablo 3.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> And now we have 3 moderators telling us that it's up to US to secure our computers from hacks located on their server. Awesome.
> 
> And in another thread we have one other mod telling us the admins are aware of this problem that doesnt exist and they're working on it.
> 
> God forbid anyone can bring a problem to light on this website without self righteous moderators trying to flame them because they're too ignorant to address a problem.



who says that a problem doesn't exist?? i have never said that, and i'm the one who says that admin is aware of the problem and are working on it.. 
there's obviously a problem and admin is working on it as far as i know from what i read on here yesterday from mr roll it up himself.. don't know what else to say about it m8..


----------



## Amaximus (May 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> who says that a problem doesn't exist?? i have never said that, and i'm the one who says that admin is aware of the problem and are working on it..
> there's obviously a problem and admin is working on it as far as i know from what i read on here yesterday from mr roll it up himself.. don't know what else to say about it m8..


Not you mate... Your the only one here that is making sense. Ok, for real, Diablo 3. I'll respond to any other ignorance later.


----------



## badmojo420 (May 23, 2012)

you speak of personal info like you have uploaded you CC #'s, SSN, Address, Full name, DOB, Bank accounts, previous addresses, the names of your mother, father, and children. Chill the fuck out and smoke another joint dude. Your obviously not paranoid.


Scan your computer, remove the virus and MOVE ON. Problem solved? If you dont like the security here then move on to the next forum. No one is holding a gun to your head forcing you to stay here..


----------



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> you speak of personal info like you have uploaded you CC #'s, SSN, Address, Full name, DOB, Bank accounts, previous addresses, the names of your mother, father, and children. Chill the fuck out and smoke another joint dude. Your obviously not paranoid.
> 
> 
> Scan your computer, remove the virus and MOVE ON. Problem solved? If you dont like the security here then move on to the next forum. No one is holding a gun to your head forcing you to stay here..


You do realize that the majority of people on this forum use their credit card info online to buy supplies to grow with? You do realize that quite a bit of people do not have adequate protection on their computers which means that they are infected and have in turn already had their credit card info compromised by the malicious software installed? People don't "hack" websites for fun anymore, it's all about money and the "black market". While people have a responsibility to protect themselves, webmasters have the responsibility of NOT opening up a bigger can on already opened can here on the internet.

Be serious..


----------



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

It's also completely fucking ridiculous that we users are expected to have an anti-virus, but the webserver this website is hosted on doesn't even have one, what a joke. Since no admin or mod has considered messaging me for help on this issue, I will post it publically.

Back up the forum skin (only it's skin), back up the forum images (only the images). DO NOT BACKUP ANY .PHP FILES AS THEY MAY BE A SHELL (IE. Backdoor). 

Back up the SQL database. Extract all backed up files to another machine, and run a virus scan on all files. Reformat the server this forum is hosted on, or atleast that partion if it's a VPS, reconfig the server (should be fast, it's just a simple webserver, I also recommend nginx or IIS if security is a concern, like here). Do a CLEAN install of the vbulletin (if the vbulletin is nulled/illegal, you can forget security, there is a reason people null/crack web software, and it's to have access to the websites using it (i.e hack them)). After you have done a clean install, replace the SQL database the clean install is using with the backup so it will restore all users, content, posts, ect. Then overwrite your images folder and replace the skin. Make sure a decent webserver anti-virus is installed such as Kaspersky Server, or if you are running a windows server, microsoft security essentials is just perfect.

Once all of this is complete, change SQL admin/db passwords, and then of course change them in the config.php of vbulletin. Next, make sure your read/write permissions are correct according to your web software (in this case, vbulletin). Make sure you are closing all ports as this site is only using port 80 to broadcast on, if you are secretly running an FTP server, make sure the password is complex enough so that a "hacker" will not gain access and upload a milicious file. Make sure anywhere a default password may of been used on your server that it is CHANGED (use capitals, lower case, letters, numbers AND special characters, you do NOT need to remember the password, simply paste it somewhere in a notepad file and write it down on a physical piece of paper -- to make it harder for hackers to brute force or use other means of getting in).

Add a cool-down to login attempts - meaning, make sure that if 3-4 invalid logins are made in let's say 5-10 minutes on the backend side (server/cpanel, ect) that the IP that made the invalid login attempts is blocked for atleast 15 minutes. Run a few scan tools such as acunetix or nexus on the webserver/site and make sure there are no vulnerabilities existing, such as sql injection, outdated software/os, windows updates, ect. And finally, add a connection limit such as 3-4 connections max PER IP. All of this will greatly reduce the surface area making it harder for hackers. The reason for deleting and doing a clean install is to remove any secondary backdoors the hacker may of left as the first one was discovered. Anyone who takes the time to hack a website will always leave a backdoor to get back in after being discovered, there is NO USE in removing the malicious code/file if you are going to use the same frame it was hacked on, don't be lazy - redo it.

People's credit card info, personal info, ect. are at risk and like I said the majority of people on this forum do use their credit cards to buy supplies/seeds online. Be smart about this, it's not something to be taken lightly. When people start noticing illegal changes on their account, new bank accounts being opened in their name/ssn, their paypals being hacked ect. and have to start making phone calls to these agencies to have their problems fixed it will be far too late. Snip it NOW


----------



## .breeze (May 23, 2012)

a bump for those uninformed.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> .......snip.......
> So-- I have a constructive proposal or two:
> #1 - Put up a statement about the efforts RIU is taking to keep the site secure (closed ports, latest virus protection and such). I am sure a lot of work is being done, and we don't know about it enough.


Very nicely thought out, rational post. Just like the first rule of growing is, tell no one. The first rule of internet security is leverage security through obscurity first (ie tell no one what you are using for security). This does not alleviate the need for concentric rings of security but you still should not give specific information. So much of hacking is understanding how the other party is thinking and approaching their security model. So no this information should not be posted as it would be used against them.



.breeze said:


> It's also completely fucking ridiculous that we users are expected to have an anti-virus, but the webserver this website is hosted on doesn't even have one, what a joke. Since no admin or mod has considered messaging me for help on this issue, I will post it publically.


With this level of knowledge then you know that many antivirus scanners do not detect malware or foistware. That's why so much of the problem population moved to malware to avoid the virus scanners. 



.breeze said:


> I also recommend nginx or IIS if security is a concern, like here).


I do not specialize in security however I must admit I am taken aback seeing a recommendation for IIS for security over apache, although I agree with your recommendation of nginx, but I digress.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 23, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> you speak of personal info like you have uploaded you CC #'s, SSN, Address, Full name, DOB, Bank accounts, previous addresses, the names of your mother, father, and children. Chill the fuck out and smoke another joint dude. Your obviously not paranoid.
> 
> 
> Scan your computer, remove the virus and MOVE ON. Problem solved? If you dont like the security here then move on to the next forum. No one is holding a gun to your head forcing you to stay here..


WOW! you are severely misinformed!!!!!!But hey go ahead dl that virus and move on while it watches and tracks every thing your pc does ignorance is the root of all evil.Hackers are so far ahead of the spyware software it's not even funny


----------



## Stonefree69 (May 23, 2012)

.breeze said:


> Seems the site was hacked by someone attempting to make it so that every visitor gets infected with a fake .pdf file which will basically monitor their computer and steal info like website logins (email, paypal, banks), credit card info, ect.
> 
> The IP of the hacker server is http://178.162.167.31/ which is running on nginx, domain is http://erilo.tk


I HATE thieves. Wish I could send them a pulled hand grenade.


----------



## CharlieBud (May 23, 2012)

.breeze said:


> It's also completely fucking ridiculous that we users are expected to have an anti-virus, but the webserver this website is hosted on doesn't even have one, what a joke. Since no admin or mod has considered messaging me for help on this issue, I will post it publically.
> 
> Back up the forum skin (only it's skin), back up the forum images (only the images). DO NOT BACKUP ANY .PHP FILES AS THEY MAY BE A SHELL (IE. Backdoor).
> 
> ...


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 24, 2012)

Ive never thought that anything I post on the internet is safe. Its all monitored by "Homeland Security". What a F'N Joke. Its just a front to infringe on whats left of our personal rights as if we had any the day we were given a SS#. LOL. They are the biggest hackers. They know everything you do.
Everytime I post a pic with a digital date on it.
Any details I put out there in my posts can and will be used against me if I get busted. All I can get is probation or at most 1 year. OH IM SOOOO SCARED LOL.
I know the DEA, Local Detectives, and whomever cares, are looking at every post, every day.
I know that people who have gotton busted locally that know who I am have talked with the police and I even gave all my account login information to an ex-police chiefs son who would cop 1/8ths from me on occasion. Did you know that the local police detectives can put you on there payroll as a paid informant and they will let you grow and sell without any problems from them? ISNT THAT FUCKING FUNNY! So dont think a dealer is is safe or a grower isnt just as bad as a cop. They're even worse! I bet a bunch of members here are Narks. Who Cares. Fuck em. Got my ip addy? Good! See Ya Soon.

The thing is..... I DONT GIVE A FUCK!!! What can they do to me? I can grow 50 lbs before its a felony in my state. Im so small time with my 3 LAMP GARDEN that its not really worth there time to mess with me. They've known Ive been growing and selling for years. Since I was a teenager. They made it hard for me but I never got a record for drugs. They had my phones tapped, (still do and I talk freeley and I dont care)I would set up a deal to meet a friend to sell a gram for 20 bucks and I would get a call from someone who listens to police scanners and they told me the police are watching that spot and waiting for me to get there. HAHAHA.

I know a detective since I was 10 y.o who brought me deep sea fishing and every time they caught me with anything after pulling me over they would act as if there wasnt a full blunt still smoking in the ashtray, or the car wasnt out of a cheecvh n' Chong movie with all the smoke pouring out the windows. The way I see it........ The LAW can kiss my fucking ass. Its there fucking war against me. Against Americans! If they want all my info...Here it is ASSHOLES! They want to know what I do.... This is what I do! I tell it right to there faces. I grow! I sell! I live here! I grow here! I keep my shit there! Now what mother fucker? You want my meazly 10 ounces?!?!? Come and Get It! I refuse to be paranoid or scared of any man, agency, or group/club! Fuck em all! Its to each his own I guess because not one motherfucker has lifted 1 fucking finger to help me. Not once! So you dont want to help me succede in life? Good! Here, let me shove my life right down your fucking throte! Does it taste like Purps, Tequila, or Failure?!? Now Im Fucking You Back!


----------



## doc111 (May 24, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Not you mate... Your the only one here that is making sense. Ok, for real, Diablo 3. I'll respond to any other ignorance later.


Please go and re-read my posts. I never said there was no problem. I just don't think the sky is falling. People act like the site is the only one responsible for YOUR safety & security. I'll give you a few minutes to think about how assinine that is.


----------



## alotapot (May 24, 2012)

As a former admin on a BIG weed site I feel for the admins here. This shit happens to EVERY site... especially weed sites. When you really need to worry is when the feds capture a bank of servers. Typically all hackers want from you is info that they can capitalize on... anything related to MONEY! Of course when the feds have servers... they are looking for personal identifiers to serve up as evidence in a court of law. 

Folks need to give the admin and mods of this site a break, they know there is a problem and they WILL fix it.. I'm with the mods on this one... if you don't feel safe... GO SOMEWHERE ELSE harping on the mods won't solve anything.

alp

ps: wonder how "donmagicjuan" feels now after asking how many sudafed pills it takes to make meth LMFAO!!!!


----------



## jofey (May 24, 2012)

you cant it freezes the screen and this message comes up i had to use my system image disc to roll back my computer! But it was fine after that


chrishydro said:


> go to accessories, system tools, system restore, go back a few weeks and it will go away.


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 24, 2012)

is it me or has the site cours changed?

im bored now this was identifed as a problem in january but technology moves fast what gets blocked one day the hackers have worked around it the nesxt
so yeh it is rite give the MODS a break coz really its fuk all to do with them and they prolly wouldnt know what to do if it was hence them being a mod NOT a CODER or ADMIN

SO AGAIN has the colours changed or am i haveing a brain fart,
the url redirect seems to have gone or is that just me?



ThegrowerMOJO said:


> WOW! you are severely misinformed!!!!!!But hey go ahead dl that virus and move on while it watches and tracks every thing your pc does ignorance is the root of all evil.Hackers are so far ahead of the spyware software it's not even funny



maybe your spyware or antvirus software mate lol u try and get into my system past my firewall and av haha i get a dodgy smelling fart through my network it gets regected lol


----------



## 1white1gold (May 24, 2012)

Sites fine now. They were temporarily dropped from the top of google, now they're back and no reports. Thanks for taking care of it quick.


----------



## .breeze (May 24, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Ive never thought that anything I post on the internet is safe. Its all monitored by "Homeland Security". What a F'N Joke. Its just a front to infringe on whats left of our personal rights as if we had any the day we were given a SS#. LOL. They are the biggest hackers. They know everything you do.
> Everytime I post a pic with a digital date on it.
> Any details I put out there in my posts can and will be used against me if I get busted. All I can get is probation or at most 1 year. OH IM SOOOO SCARED LOL.
> I know the DEA, Local Detectives, and whomever cares, are looking at every post, every day.
> ...


My bullshit meter is ringing on this one. I'm sure there's a little truth in there somewhere, but my instincts tell me this is over exaggerated, stretched garbage.


----------



## Stonefree69 (May 24, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Did you know that the local police detectives can put you on there payroll as a paid informant and they will let you grow and sell without any problems from them? ISNT THAT FUCKING FUNNY! So dont think a dealer is is safe or a grower isnt just as bad as a cop. They're even worse! I bet a bunch of members here are Narks. Who Cares. Fuck em. Got my ip addy? Good! See Ya Soon.


True! Happened to my bro, his best friend turned narc. Not so funny when they showed up in hazmat suits at his house all sorts of stuff missing besides grow equip too (cash, collectibles)... Narcs and thieves all rolled into one. Talk about licensed to ill!


----------



## badmojo420 (May 24, 2012)

.breeze said:


> *It's also completely fucking ridiculous that we users are expected to have an anti-virus*


Its completely fucking ridiculous that you think you *DONT NEED ONE*! Im sorry but how fucking stupid are you? Yes I realize people use CC#'s to order things online but if your doing that WHY WOULD YOU NOT HAVE AN ANTI VIRUS IN THE FIRST PLACE? This is just common sense. I view these types of websites on my "fun" computer, the same one I use for online gaming and web browsing and I have an entirely different computer with different security for my online shopping. COMMON FUCKING SENSE DUDE!

Do you not see how absolutely ridiculous what you said is? So like I said, SMOKE ANOTHER JOINT, YOUR OBVIOUSLY NOT PARANOID! NOT ONE BIT! So while your still freaking out because your UNPROTECTED, ive ran 3 virus scans and removed the infection from my computer so Im good to go....


----------



## potpimp (May 24, 2012)

We came under a very focused attack from two other "growing" sites. It's no secret that there are a lot of losers that want to take us down, trolls whose egos are much more important than thousands of members here. I can assure you that the admin is doing all he can to keep things safe. It's not like a hacker sends out a warning message and the software for this site is known to not be that great, but it is what it is. At least you can be sure that our servers are in a safe place, beyond the reach of the U.S. government - unlike other sites like Ass City or MJsmokers.


----------



## .breeze (May 24, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> Its completely fucking ridiculous that you think you *DONT NEED ONE*! Im sorry but how fucking stupid are you? Yes I realize people use CC#'s to order things online but if your doing that WHY WOULD YOU NOT HAVE AN ANTI VIRUS IN THE FIRST PLACE? This is just common sense. I view these types of websites on my "fun" computer, the same one I use for online gaming and web browsing and I have an entirely different computer with different security for my online shopping. COMMON FUCKING SENSE DUDE!
> 
> Do you not see how absolutely ridiculous what you said is? So like I said, SMOKE ANOTHER JOINT, YOUR OBVIOUSLY NOT PARANOID! NOT ONE BIT! So while your still freaking out because your UNPROTECTED, ive ran 3 virus scans and removed the infection from my computer so Im good to go....


Where did I state that I didn't think I needed one? One thing about quoting another individual, especially in a text based environment like the internet is that the unwritten is YOU HAVE TO QUOTE MY ENTIRE TEXT. You quoted a piece of a line, and make unbased and unfounded speculations about me. I made this thread to inform people. I made this thread because my anti virus detected the malicious code. I made this thread because I am a web security expert and have several years of experience in the field. 

Hop off my dick. If you read the thread, you would realize how far out there and mentally undeveloped you sound. Secondly, it is ILLEGAL to have MALICIOUS CODE/SOFTWARE on a webserver of anything, completely 100% illegal. This website was breaking the law when it allowed the fault to be present for more then 12 hours.

NEXT!!!!!!!


----------



## .breeze (May 24, 2012)

potpimp said:


> We came under a very focused attack from two other "growing" sites. It's no secret that there are a lot of losers that want to take us down, trolls whose egos are much more important than thousands of members here. I can assure you that the admin is doing all he can to keep things safe. It's not like a hacker sends out a warning message and the software for this site is known to not be that great, but it is what it is. At least you can be sure that our servers are in a safe place, beyond the reach of the U.S. government - unlike other sites like Ass City or MJsmokers.


Speaking of MJsmokers, those kids keep sending me pm's to join their forum lol


----------



## Stonefree69 (May 24, 2012)

Well GC has been down all day. Been doing Google searches and their link just doesn't load.
Fine, I'll find my info on PL-L bare fixtures and bulbs (DIY?) somewhere else (like here)!


----------



## obijohn (May 24, 2012)

So the " hackers" hiT their other competition it sounds like


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 25, 2012)

.breeze said:


> My bullshit meter is ringing on this one. I'm sure there's a little truth in there somewhere, but my instincts tell me this is over exaggerated, stretched garbage.


 Anyone who knows me knows I speak truth even if it offends someone or gets me in trouble. Like I said... I just dont give a fuck what other people think. So what parts of what I said do you think is bullshit? I dont write something as a lie. Look at my past posts and you will see this is the first time Ive said anything like this. Im all about serious business. Please multiquote what I wrote that you think is bullshit and I will be totally honest to the story behind what you think is bullshit. K?


----------



## TwistedEvil (May 25, 2012)

.breeze said:


> My bullshit meter is ringing on this one. I'm sure there's a little truth in there somewhere, but my instincts tell me this is over exaggerated, stretched garbage.


HAHAHA!!! No kidding bro! That little after school special make believe story had me lmfao!!  
I got black suburbans driving up my street..they watchin me.....i sell right in front of the white house, dea headquaters and the cia and they look the other way!! Maybe switch to the indica strains bro...maybe a little less imagination station and more chiiillll


----------



## TwistedEvil (May 25, 2012)

Just to be clear bro, ur saying because u say it, that makes it gospel?? I call buuuucht, sorry......but, it is a very entertaining story though! Gooood stuff


----------



## IC3M4L3 (May 25, 2012)

and wen the hacks happened u thought it was someone OTHER than mjsmokers? that was bvious from the start lol wat they think taking this place down wil make evryone magically move to ther hole and stuff lol FAIL


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 26, 2012)

TwistedEvil said:


> HAHAHA!!! No kidding bro! That little after school special make believe story had me lmfao!!
> I got black suburbans driving up my street..they watchin me.....i sell right in front of the white house, dea headquaters and the cia and they look the other way!!


I never said any of that.Ever heard about someone that gets busted on the news and they say it took 2 years of investigation to finally get a search warrant? A guy in my town got busted with 500 plants, and 9 lbs of dry, packaged product. He set the house on fire from a faulty generator. Caused like 40'000 in damage to the apt he was renting. I think I posted the thread on here. He got out on $500 dollar bail. Woop-de-doo!
Well imagine a paid nark on the police payroll that grows himself and sells weed. If its hard to get a warrent for your average joe how much more do they leave a paid informant alone? Ive gotten pulled over while smoking about 15 times in my whole life. All they ever took from me was 14 - $10 bags one time and another time they took 1/4 of my best top cola of Purps and my best top cola of Great White Shark but let me drive off with no ticket or nothing.
Im not even a paid informant! I smoke and drive every day for the last 4 years and Im on a suspended liscence for child support in arrears. I just dont give a Fuck like I said. If I get pulled over I will be arrested and car towed. Thats why I make sure I smoke weed the whole time I drive just incase I do get arrrested Ill be cooked atleast before posting a $50 bail money and 150 to get the car out. Thats worth 4 years of driving to me. LOL

If they want to ruin my way of paying my rent and all my bills by busting me then let them assholes take care of me in prison. I'll get a free meal, bed, can play cards, watch t.v and work out and play sports. Thats about what I do now except I have to struggle to make ends meat. This way I wont have to struggle. They can take care of me. Fuck Em! One time I called the local police station over an issue with a neighbor and when the detective got on the phone he said "your the one that lives there? You better stop what your doing and stop it now! We've been watching everything you do and video taping every person that comes in and out of your apt!" I lived there for a few years and the neighbor across the street had a video camera set up behind his upstairs window shade and recorded all activity. I told the police to come over right now if he thought that. (even though I had 2 rooms full of plants)
I told him" Ide cook him dinner and he was welcome to look anywhere he wanted to". I said "hell, even bring the dogs if you want to sniff out anything that I may hide before they get there." Of course they didnt come. They CANT! Even if they know that they know your doing something. They have to have an undercover detective buy from you directly. Or a customer that got caught with my gear and they pressure him to make 3 buys from me and then they come. Just be smart and you can have the police in your hands. Have them chasing shadows and sooo close but yet soooo far.


----------



## TwistedEvil (May 26, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I never said any of that.Ever heard about someone that gets busted on the news and they say it took 2 years of investigation to finally get a search warrant? A guy in my town got busted with 500 plants, and 9 lbs of dry, packaged product. He set the house on fire from a faulty generator. Caused like 40'000 in damage to the apt he was renting. I think I posted the thread on here. He got out on $500 dollar bail. Woop-de-doo!
> Well imagine a paid nark on the police payroll that grows himself and sells weed. If its hard to get a warrent for your average joe how much more do they leave a paid informant alone? Ive gotten pulled over while smoking about 15 times in my whole life. All they ever took from me was 14 - $10 bags one time and another time they took 1/4 of my best top cola of Purps and my best top cola of Great White Shark but let me drive off with no ticket or nothing.
> Im not even a paid informant! I smoke and drive every day for the last 4 years and Im on a suspended liscence for child support in arrears. I just dont give a Fuck like I said. If I get pulled over I will be arrested and car towed. Thats why I make sure I smoke weed the whole time I drive just incase I do get arrrested Ill be cooked atleast before posting a $50 bail money and 150 to get the car out. Thats worth 4 years of driving to me. LOL
> 
> ...


Damn!! just when I thought it couldn't possibly get any 'better', you bust out with this old Miami Vice script! LOL! Dude! Seriously?? Please re read the chit you post :/ 

Most of the story I had that Diet Dr Pepper mm-na-ma-na..dooot dooot doot theme playing in my head, but then after reading how 'big time' u are and how u always 'slangin' allday and night....I see u have the raisins to think not takin care of ur kid is 'kool' and u dont giv a fuk?? Pay ur damn child support, mr lifetime movie fiction writer  

I really like the part where u call 5/0 and, lmao, offer to b their personal chef?!?!? WTF?! LOL!! 

Sorta like vit C enhances visuals with cid, ur fantasy land stories up my high by 35%! Thanks bro! Just one more thing.......LOOK BEHIND U...ITS THE POLICE CHIEF....HE'S THERE FOR UR FAMOUS GRILLED CHEESE SAMITCHES!! LOL!! 

Stay high bro...


----------



## LIVE2GRO (May 26, 2012)

jeez guys.. whats the issue? honestly.. anyone whose saying they got the police in there hand... is probably an informant i dont get it what is this crazy issue here


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 27, 2012)

LIVE2GRO said:


> jeez guys.. whats the issue? honestly.. anyone whose saying they got the police in there hand... is probably an informant i dont get it what is this crazy issue here


I dont know what his issue is? All Im saying is I dont care about the police. Fuck them. 
Also, I said that a paid informant wont be fucked with by the po-po. I dont see any fantasy in that.


----------



## LIVE2GRO (May 29, 2012)

lol iunno man .. its funny tho.. because people who inform to the police.. 50 percent of the time. end up in jail longer then the people they snitch on .. once u snitch once.. the cops will be asking u everyhting all the time .. a buddy of mine i think is a snitch tried to get me to sell him clones.. and i was like dude sorry but i just stopped growing and im getting ready to move out to cali to start over out there.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2012)

folks that are worried about security may like to use, sandboxie http://www.sandboxie.com/ or better still kace https://www.kace.com/products/freetools/secure-browser 
these programs will provide better isolation/protection from exploits, than an antivirus program that mainly relies on signature updates to detect malware 

peace


----------



## hempy7723 (May 29, 2012)

guys i doubt the ppl that own this website can change anything on the server. that is for the hosting company to mess with.


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (May 30, 2012)

I have a mac  LOL


----------



## olylifter420 (May 30, 2012)

Are macs and ipads free from this stuff?






beginner.legal.growop said:


> I have a mac  LOL


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (May 30, 2012)

Well... To put it in short, Macs rape PCs seven days a week, so much so to the point that PC's now have to use wheelchairs. If you get my drift . 

For the retards who did not understand what I said above. I will put it into more understandable terms. (NOT REALLY)

Macs are now used by a large percentage of the world. Especially the US. PC's because of there easy programming, are more susceptible to viruses. The main reason they are more prone to viruses are because if a larger percentage of the world owns PC's then why make viruses for macs. Now that Macs are being used by more people, more viruses are coming out for macs. Lets just say I had a pc for about a year and it didnt work anymore because of how much shit was on it. I have had my mac for about 5 years with no problems. I recently just bought a new one because they look so much better now. Anyways back to what I was saying. Macs are still prone to viruses just not as many. Lets say there are 100000000000 viruses for PC's and there are only 10000 viruses for Macs. Much big difference. Also Apple is more up to date than windows on the viruses that come out simply because there are less coming out then there are with PC's so it is easier to control. As long as you check for software update atleast once a week you will NEVER have a virus. And I say this with confidence, because if I have not have a virus yet. There is no f**king way in hell anyone else could have one, unless they are doing some weird ass shit. 

PC's crash on the regular due to software issues. Most people after awhile have to refragment there disk drive to make it back to normal and then do a full system reboot. With Macs you will never have to do this time consuming stuff. 

What people dont understand is that Yes macs cost on average $1000, but they are loaded with more stuff than most PC's. Including a faster wireless connection (dont argue with me, I know what the f**k I am talking about). At work when I plug in my Mac I can download files at 1-2gb/s per second. On the work PC's they average 20mb/s LOL. And dont try to tell me they are shitty old computers, because the computers at my work just got upgraded to new Dells...

Now for the really retarded people who still do not understand what I am staying.

MAC DESTROYS PC AND THERE IS NO COMPARISON. THE ONLY THING I WILL AGREE PC IS BETTER FOR IS GAMING PURPOSES. AND EVEN THEN IF YOU UPGRADE YOUR GRAPHICS CARD THERE IS NO COMPARISON.

I SHOULD GET REP FOR THIS ANSWER BECAUSE IT IS EXACTLY HOW A GOD WOULD ANSWER HIS DISCIPLES!


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

beginner.legal.growop said:


> Well... To put it in short, Macs rape PCs seven days a week, so much so to the point that PC's now have to use wheelchairs. If you get my drift .
> 
> For the retards who did not understand what I said above. I will put it into more understandable terms. (NOT REALLY)
> 
> ...



Pc's suck plain and simple. I agree 100% macs are by far superior to PC's in every imaginable way possible. The ONLY thing that PC's have going for them is software support. Macs just dont support as much software. But you know what blows macs away, LINUX!!!  if you understand linux that is... otherwise...


----------



## elduece (Jun 1, 2012)

beginner.legal.growop said:


> Well... To put it in short, Macs rape PCs seven days a week, so much so to the point that PC's now have to use wheelchairs. If you get my drift .
> 
> For the retards who did not understand what I said above. I will put it into more understandable terms. (NOT REALLY)
> 
> ...





badmojo420 said:


> Pc's suck plain and simple. I agree 100% macs are by far superior to PC's in every imaginable way possible. The ONLY thing that PC's have going for them is software support. Macs just dont support as much software. But you know what blows macs away, LINUX!!!  if you understand linux that is... otherwise...



Both of you are complete idiots.


----------



## mikmike (Jun 1, 2012)

I love my Linux system and it is so smooth and since i know linux very well. It is my to go system. But Windows has its flaws but most of it is because of stupid ppl. I have a windows and i have no malware nor anti virus this and that crap. I dont have a single issue with my windows partion at all. Windows is a great system with alot of software and support from those software providers. Apple is great but it is sighing a deal with the devil everything has to be MAC and then android on mac is a pain so u have to get iphone. That and mac are over priced linux/unix machines. I think windows is great and reliable as long as u are not an IDIOT. I like Linux for servers and just the sheer speed. Windows needs more resources. MAC are like i said OVER PRICED well marketed LINUX/UNIX system. The price of them is also CRAZY. Also look at the parts in a MAC they are cheap parts and i mean cheap parts. the hard drives are HITACHI drives ( one of the worst rated hard drives, they crash ALOT) i would never ever buy a HITACHI even if it was 50 bucks for 3 TB just saying. The only good thing they have are INTEL processors. that is the best thing they have. there ram is crap as well. I know what ia m talking about because i use to work for apple and omg all the recalls they have had lately are INSANE.


----------



## mikmike (Jun 1, 2012)

U are fine. there is nothing to worry about, this site does not have that, false alert


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Macs are worth the price, especially if you are into photo/video editing, music production, djing, etc anything less is holding you back. Theres a reason high end colleges REQUIRE $2500+ macbook PROS to attend their photography and video production classes.

Ill never forget the time I opened up at the club and the dj after my pulls out his serato sound card and plugs it into a HP laptop. Yeah, it crashed halfway through his set and he looked like a fucking moron in front about 600+ people on the dance floor.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 10, 2012)

Apple have created an underclass i-generation of computer illiterate hipster morons
"but hey my mac air it looks so good i had one before they were even cool" 

back in the day the windows user was the guy who was not so smart compared to his unix and linux counterparts 
today there has been a shift and a new low found 
the new generation of apple users do not need to know anything computer related and most are so lazy they do not want to either 
the windows point and click monkey has tuned into an apple touchscreen amoeba

peace


----------



## skindespliff (Jun 10, 2012)

is avg any good


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

.............................


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 10, 2012)

I got a AVG Virus Blocked Error several days ago.. Not when I opened the webpage..BUT WHEN I LOGGED in..

It does not happen anymore so I assume the virus made it's way in..


----------

